# Chickens in Javea!



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Why are they so darn delicious? 

Seriously?

Eating roast chicken every other night, can't get enough, and they are all equally delicious... unlike the varying quality/taste from Waitrose/M&S/Tescos organic free range chickens. 

We buy them from Mercadona - are they so tasty because of good farming/feeding practices, or bad ones? 

I haven't noticed any organic or free range labels here, do they sell such things?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We have a bar that sells whole spit-roasted chickens at weekends for €9. They are enough to make a vegan salivate.

Organic = ecológico. Free-range chicken = pollo de corral. Free-range eggs = huevos de campo. All widely available in Spain.

I don't know why roast chicken tastes so much better here, but I remember thinking the same thing when we moved here. And they don't seem to carry so much water, so they don't shrink so much. The breeding process should be the same as I believe factory farming of poultry is now banned throughout the EU?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> The breeding process should be the same as I believe factory farming of poultry is now banned throughout the EU?


I didn't know that. If you see any info about it, could you post a link?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I didn't know that. If you see any info about it, could you post a link?


Battery cages have been illegal in the EU since 2012 thyough some countries stopped using them long before that.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battery_cage#European_Union


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Battery cages have been illegal in the EU since 2012 thyough some countries stopped using them long before that.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battery_cage#European_Union


I didn't know that either, good to know.

My hubby (the cook) has also noticed that the chickens here don't seem to be injected with water to make them look plumper. They don't look at rounded on the shelf as the UK ones do, but they are pretty much still the same size when you take them out the oven.


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Organic = ecológico. Free-range chicken = pollo de corral. Free-range eggs = huevos de campo. All widely available in Spain.


I'd figured out organic when I saw ecológico today, but haven't noticed the free-range labels - now I know what to look for, thanks!


----------

